# Any ideas on how to remove whiskers?



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe the vet has an idea on a permanent solution.


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Sorry I don't have any advice...I just wanted to agree that Wilson is adorable! I love the smirk!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wilson's adorable.

I'd check with your Vet also.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

By the way, Wilson sure is a handsome boy. How old is he?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He is handsome as ever!!! Horse shavers from a tack shop!!! They work well and can be used quite a few times before tossing them. They're about $1-1.50 each. I ordered a ton online. PM me and I can see which site it was. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> He is handsome as ever!!! Horse shavers from a tack shop!!! They work well and can be used quite a few times before tossing them. They're about $1-1.50 each. I ordered a ton online. PM me and I can see which site it was.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is what they showed us to use when I took a grooming class from a golden breeder. So simple to use, and you can even out all stray hairs on their face including zippers.


----------



## k0205 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wilson is 3 years old. I got him from MacIntosh Golden's in Indiana.
She has beautiful dogs. I've been very happy with him. He's such
a sweet boy. Very smart and sweet. He's a cuddler too, hahahaha

I will get the horse shavers and try that. I have a feed store near me.
They have a lot of horse supplies.

I think I will also call the doctor who did his surgery and ask if he has any
suggestions. Good idea, thanks.


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, better to go back to that vet since it includes skin and on the mouth. Good luck with that good looking sweetheart!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

No magic to it. Just use scissors to trim them even with or slightly below the fur. You can also use clippers, but Deb Oster in her DVD mentioned that this somehow can cause premature whitening of the fur around the mouth. Not sure how that works, but she did say it. 

I wouldn't think his surgery would change any of this, but couldn't hurt to check with the vet.


----------

